# Brining the turkey (salt ratios)



## xkalifornian (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello,

I have a 17.5lb turkey and have added 1 cup of sea salt to 2 gallons of water, broth and seasonings. I'm concerned that 1 cup of salt will over power the taste of the bird. Am I worried about nothing or is this a possibility? Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Thanks


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2009)

Yikes, thats a lot of salt, you need to put some sugar in there too. I'd dump out about 4 cups of that solution and then put in 4 cups of water that you dissolve about 1/2 cup of sugar in. Good luck! Hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2009)

That's the amount I use from the Good Eats brine recipe.  

1 cup of salt
1/2 C brown sugar
1 gallon of vegetable broth and 
1 gallon of water
Allspice berries
peppercorns
Candied Ginger

Brine overnight and rinse the turkey inside and out.  Pat dry and roast.


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2009)

Are gallons different in the US and the Canadian measurements Andy?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know.  Why is that relevant?


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2009)

I think in liters not gallons but I thought that gallons were about 2 liters each. My recipe is 1/4 cup each of salt and sugar per 3 liters. I was trying to scale in my head, so I think I might have oopsed in my calculations. I'll go Google. (Should have done that first perhaps!)


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2009)

A gallon is 4 quarts (3.8 liters?)


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2009)

I think that is right. So I use roughly 1/2 the amounts you use.


----------



## xkalifornian (Nov 25, 2009)

Right Andy, I'm using the Good Eats brine recipe as well. It just seemed to be an awful lot of salt.
Alix, a gallon is quite a bit more than a liter.

So I guess the consensus is I'm alright?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been using this recipe for years.  Saltiness is never a problem.  Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 26, 2009)

wiki: an imperial _gallon_ has a volume _equal_ to 4.804 US quarts


----------



## x7anooonah (Dec 26, 2009)

How did your turkey turn out? My turkeys are always amazing and this year was the first year that I brined it and I was not impressed what so ever. I am no sure if it was the actual turkey or the brine though. It was as if the turkey was tasteless.


----------



## xkalifornian (Dec 26, 2009)

a7anooonah,

I followed the recipe and the turkey had very good flavor and was the most tender and moist turkey I've ever eaten.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2009)

xkalifornian said:


> a7anooonah,
> 
> I followed the recipe and the turkey had very good flavor and was the most tender and moist turkey I've ever eaten.
> 
> Regards, Mark



That's great, Mark.  I used the Good Eats recipe again this year and had the best turkey ever.


----------



## xkalifornian (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Andy. I'm thinking of excuses to make turkey now to my family. We will ring in the new year with a New Year's day turkey feast!

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2009)

xkalifornian said:


> Thanks Andy. I'm thinking of excuses to make turkey now to my family. We will ring in the new year with a New Year's day turkey feast!
> 
> Happy New Year to all!



LOL! I am also planning another turkey for later in the winter.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 26, 2009)

We had beef, but the turkeys were on sale, so picked up one for New Years.  Would have liked to picked up a few more, but cash is low since dog had an emergency visit to vet right before Christmas. He's feeling better, eating expensive, natural, allergy formula dog food that cost more per pound than the turkeys...


----------



## x7anooonah (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahh I am so glad that your turkeys turned out great. I felt like I was eating imaginary meat, lol. Wy so gald your dog is feeling better thats more important then any turkey


----------



## Alix (Dec 27, 2009)

xkalifornian said:


> Right Andy, I'm using the Good Eats brine recipe as well. It just seemed to be an awful lot of salt.
> Alix, a gallon is quite a bit more than a liter.
> 
> So I guess the consensus is I'm alright?



Oops, missed this! If you look at the discussion btwn Andy and I we were trying to determine how many liters in a gallon. I thought 2, Andy clarified it is closer to 4. So that meant your ratios AND mine were right. LOL. Just thinking in different systems. So glad your turkey was tasty. I convinced my MIL to try brining for the first time and this year her turkey was the best I've tasted there. YAY for brining.


----------



## jet (Dec 27, 2009)

1 liters = 0.264172052 US gallons


----------



## Alix (Dec 27, 2009)

We got it jet, but as Andy said, it was more like 3.8 liters to a gallon. I need to think that direction not the other way.


----------

